# Ankylosis



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

Does any one have any information on ankylosis in the gsd??

i cant seem to find ANYTHING online


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

full name would have been ankylosing spondylitis -- actually quite a bit written about it SPONDYLOSIS DEFORMANS

http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/projects/saortho/chapter_67/67mast.htm

CAUDAL EQUINA SYNDROME

this should keep you busy for a while !!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately some of the Hooligans have been diagnosed with CES ... JR and his two offspring Ringer and Honey were all three diagnosed with CES. Currently I have Slider (JR's great/great/great grandson) who was recently diagnosed with it.

I'm not sure I can answer your questions but I can try.


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

can a puppy be born with this? could it cause the pup to be born with a shorter tail?


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

This is an example. The litter had 7 males 3 females. All the females tails are normal. I think about 4 of the males tails look funny. In the photo, the back pups tail is just a little short however it is very obvious that the pup up front has almost a docked tail. Even if these pups are mixed, what would cause the tails to be of different lengths? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did the mother nip the tail while cleaning the pup - the loss of blood to the tail tip would have had it whither and fall off within days . 
other than that a pedigree would be helpful


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

We weren't with her when she had the pups she had them sometime that early morning. I unfortunately do not have a pedigree for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ankylosing spondylitis is a degenerative disease --you wouldn't have it at birth .


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

Then what else could cause them to be born with their tails short like that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kara_mason said:


> Then what else could cause them to be born with their tails short like that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Being mixed with a breed that can have naturally docked tails. In your other thread, you said another dog may have gotten to the female and the puppies may be mixed- well there ya go.


----------



## kara_mason (Jun 27, 2013)

I understand that but the pups with the different tails, all of them are different lengths. 

Also, if two dogs lock up, does that guarantee that they will have pups?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

